# FR:  il est ressuscité / il a (été) ressuscité - temps



## panettonea

Bonjour.  This sentence comes from the French Bible:

_Il est ressuscité le troisième jour._

My question is—why wouldn't it be:

_Il *a été* ressuscité le troisième jour_.

instead?  

Thanks for any help.


----------



## olivier68

Intéressante question... qui couple grammaire/conjugaison et théologie.
Le terme latin utilisé dans la Bible est "_ressurexit_", qui est le parfait du verbe latin "_resurgo_" lequel est intransitif et n'admet donc pas, au moins en latin, de transformation à la voix passive, mais peut se traduire par une construction pronominale en français (originellement : "il s'est relevé"). Je pense que la traduction a voulu rendre compte de cette nuance, moins claire en français pour le verbe "ressusciter" qui peut avoir une construction transitive.
Si vous écrivez :
"_Il *a été* ressuscité le troisième jour" _: ce n'est conforme au texte latin, car c'est clairement une forme passive (et pose une question théologique : ressucité par qui ?)
_"Il *est ressuscité* le troisième jour" : _ça, c'est OK car _ce n'est pas nécessairement un passif_, mais peut signifier une simple constation de l'état : on constate qu'il est revenu à la vie

Pour moi, mais je ne suis pas théologien, le plus simple et le moins ambigu, c'est "*Il ressuscita*" (passé simple qui rend bien compte du parfait latin).

Simples réflexions. J'imagine que tout le monde ne sera pas d'accord.


----------



## panettonea

olivier68 said:


> "_Il *a été* ressuscité le troisième jour" _: ce n'est conforme au texte latin, car c'est clairement une forme passive (et pose une question théologique : ressucité par qui ?)
> _"Il *est ressuscité* le troisième jour" : _ça, c'est OK car _ce n'est pas nécessairement un passif_, mais peut signifier une simple constation de l'état : on constate qu'il est revenu à la vie
> 
> Pour moi, mais je ne suis pas théologien, le plus simple et le moins ambigu, c'est "*Il ressuscita*" (passé simple qui rend bien compte du parfait latin).



Intéressantes remarques, olivier68.  Merci pour votre aide.  

It's also worth noting that the most popular Modern Greek version of this same sentence uses the verb _αναστήθηκε_, which is the passive third-person from of _ανασταίνω_, which means "to resurrect" or "to raise from the dead."


----------



## olivier68

Notez que, en France, l'expression "_French Bible_" n'a pas vraiment de sens, en pratique. Certes, il y a des Bible en français, mais en pratique, on utilise plutôt les expressions "Ancien Testament" (plutôt chez les protestants) et "Nouveau Testament" (plutôt chez les catholiques), une même Bible pouvant contenir les deux textes.


----------



## panettonea

C'est logique.  Merci pour le conseil.

De toute façon, cette phrase vient de 1 Corinthiens 15:4 (Segond 21 version).


----------



## Maître Capello

olivier68 said:


> Pour moi, mais je ne suis pas théologien, le plus simple et le moins ambigu, c'est "*Il ressuscita*" (passé simple qui rend bien compte du parfait latin).


Sauf que le Nouveau Testament n'a pas été écrit en latin, mais essentiellement en koinè, c'est-à-dire en grec ancien.  Le temps employé dans la Vulgate n'est donc pas du tout pertinent. Quoi qu'il en soit, indépendamment du temps employé dans le texte original, le passé composé est beaucoup plus naturel en français pour ce verbe étant donné que ce temps, dans son sens premier, implique une conséquence sur le présent (d'une façon similaire au present perfect anglais), ce que n'indique pas du tout le passé simple :

_il est ressuscité_ (passé composé) → il est revenu à la vie et il est toujours vivant maintenant
_il ressuscita_ (passé simple) → il revint à la vie autrefois, mais rien n'est dit de ce qu'il en est maintenant

Le passé composé correspond donc ici bien mieux au message biblique que le passé simple. C'est une des raisons qui font que ce temps-là est très souvent employé avec ce verbe dans un contexte biblique.



olivier68 said:


> _"Il *est ressuscité* le troisième jour" : _ça, c'est OK car _ce n'est pas nécessairement un passif_


Il est même impossible que ce soit un passif dans le contexte donné, car un présent n'aurait aucun sens dans un contexte au passé.

_il est ressuscité_ = (1) passé composé du verbe intransitif, ou (2) présent passif du verbe transitif

--

Anyway, back to the original question, note that a possible English translation of that verse is in the passive voice, but with a different verb: _he was raised (from the dead)_. This may have spread confusion.


----------



## Bezoard

La question de l'utilisation du passif peut se poser. Voir cet échange dans un autre forum :
Amphibologies - Page 16 - Français notre belle langue


----------



## panettonea

Maître Capello said:


> _il est ressuscité_ = (1) passé composé du verbe intransitif



Thanks for your input, Maître Capello.  But why would _être_ (instead of _avoir_) be used to form the passé composé of the intransitive sense?



Bezoard said:


> La question de l'utilisation du passif peut se poser. Voir cet échange dans un autre forum :
> Amphibologies - Page 16 - Français notre belle langue



Thanks for the link, Bezoard.


----------



## Maître Capello

Intransitive verbs in French typically use auxiliary _être_ while non-pronominal transitive verbs use _avoir_ instead. But _être_ is always used to form the passive voice.

In a nutshell:



Verb constructionPrésentPassé composéIntransitive_il ressuscite __il *est* ressuscité_Transitive, active voice_il le ressuscite__il l'*a* ressuscité_Transitive, passive voice_il *est* ressuscité (par lui)__il *a été* ressuscité (par lui)_


----------



## panettonea

Wow, that's very interesting, Maître Capello.   I had looked at various sources, including _A Comprehensive French Grammar_ by Glanville Price and the _Pocket Oxford-Hachette French Dictionary, _and everything I could find in them seemed to indicate that _ressusciter_—in both the transitive active and intransitive senses—would use _avoir_ in the passé composé.

In fact, the WordReference.com dictionary actually gives this sentence:

_Selon la religion chrétienne, Jésus a ressuscité le premier jour de la semaine de Pâques._

So, if intransitive verbs in French normally use the auxiliary _être_, then it makes sense that the Segond 21 version of the Bible would render the sentence as it did.  🙂  Thank you for your help.
​


----------



## Maître Capello

Note that _ressusciter_ is a special case because, when used intransitively, it may also use auxiliary _avoir_. (I wouldn't.)


----------



## panettonea

OK, thanks.  The Price book stated that most intransitive verbs in French use the auxiliary _avoir_, with just a handful of exceptions, such as _accourir_ and _apparaître, _which it said can use either _avoir_ or _être.  _Price didn't say anything about _ressusciter_, but I will add that verb to the list.   Incidentally, the book was published fifteen years ago, so maybe it's a bit out of touch with current trends.  It seems that Mr. Price is still alive, though, in which case he'd be 94.  😊

Edited to add:  No, apparently Price passed away in 2019 at the age of 91.


----------



## Maître Capello

See also Verbes de mouvement conjugués avec l'auxiliaire "avoir" plutôt que "être" in the Français Seulement forum.


----------



## Bezoard

Voir
Il a ressuscité - Choux de Siam


> Certains auteurs (Thomas, Colin, Berthier et Colignon, Girodet) sont toutefois d'avis, à la suite de Littré, qu'il « se conjugue avec _être_ ou _avoir_ selon qu'on veut marquer l'état ou l'action » (Thomas) :
> 
> _Lazare a ressuscité à la voix de Jésus._ (Littré, dans le Thomas.)
> _Avec l'aide du psychanalyste, il a pour ainsi dire ressuscité._ (Colin.)
> _Tout m'avait empêché de la reconnaître et fait hésiter si je dormais ou si ma grand-mère était ressuscitée._ (Proust, dans le Colin.)
> _Grâce aux soins reçus, j'étais comme ressuscité._ (Berthier-Colignon.)
> 
> Mais Girodet ajoute que « de nos jours, l'emploi de _être_ tend à se généraliser » :
> 
> _Le troisième jour après sa mort, Jésus est ressuscité._
> 
> Et l'observation de Hanse et Blampain, reprise par le _Trésor_, rend compte de l'usage actuel : « [_Ressusciter_] s'emploie aujourd'hui couramment avec _être_, même s'il s'agit d'exprimer l'action en train de s'accomplir » :
> _Lazare est ressuscité à la voix de Jésus._


----------



## panettonea

Maître Capello said:


> See also Verbes de mouvement conjugués avec l'auxiliaire "avoir" plutôt que "être" in the Français Seulement forum.





Bezoard said:


> Voir
> Il a ressuscité - Choux de Siam



Thanks, Maître Capello and Bezoard—I'll check those links out.


----------



## panettonea

I had a chance to take a look at those links, and they were both helpful.  And it leaves me with a couple of questions:

How could a grammar that bills itself as "comprehensive," like the one by Glanville Price, omit _ressusciter_ from the list of verbs whose passé composé can be formed with _être_? 

Are there any reliable conjugators for French verbs on the Web, which list all the possibilities accurately?


----------



## Maître Capello

Check the conjugators from Le Figaro or Bescherelle.


----------



## Byoof

Pannetonea -  FWIW - When I read your question and the subsequent thread, all I could think was the hymn "Christ the Lord is Risen Today" and how odd "_is risen_" sounded to my ear as a kid. If I were a French kid in church hearing the French version, it seems I would have thought the same the same thing.


----------



## panettonea

Maître Capello said:


> Check the conjugators from Le Figaro or Bescherelle.



Okay, thanks—will do that, Maître Capello.



Byoof said:


> Pannetonea -  FWIW - When I read your question and the subsequent thread, all I could think was the hymn "Christ the Lord is Risen Today" and how odd "_is risen_" sounded to my ear as a kid.



That's interesting, Byoof.  I don't recall ever thinking that phrase sounded strange.  



Byoof said:


> If I were a French kid in church hearing the French version, it seems I would have thought the same the same thing.


----------



## djweaverbeaver

Salut,

Le dictionnaire Larousse en dit ceci:


> *CONJUGAISON*
> 
> À la forme intransitive, _ressusciter_ peut se conjuguer avec _*avoir*_ ou _*être*_, mais les deux constructions expriment des nuances de sens différentes. Avec _*avoir*_, l'accent est mis sur l'action : _le nouveau traitement est très efficace, le malade *a* ressuscité_. Avec _*être*_, l'accent est mis sur le résultat : _il était au plus mal, il *est *ressuscité_.



Dan le Littré:


> Il se conjugue avec l'auxiliaire *avoir*, quand on veut marquer l'acte : Lazare *a* ressuscité à la voix de Jésus ; avec l'auxiliaire *être*, quand on veut marquer l'état : Lazare était ressuscité.



Et enfin le Wiktionnaire:



> *Verbes se conjuguant avec Être quand ils n'ont pas de COD*
> Les verbes descendre, monter, passer, redescendre, remonter, rentrer, repasser, ressortir, *ressusciter*, retourner, sortir, tomber(*) se conjuguent avec _Être_, quand ils sont employés intransitivement. Cette forme marque que le participe passé marque l'état du sujet (forme attribut et accomplie) et non une hypothétique action en train d'être accomplie sur le sujet :
> 
> _« Elle *est retournée* à Paris »_ : personne ne l'a retournée, c'est simplement l'état du sujet suite aux circonstances.
> 
> Ils retrouvent en revanche une conjugaison normale quand ils sont utilisés transitivement :
> 
> _« Elle *a retourné* les grillades. »_
> (*) Pour le verbe _tomber_, le sens transitif est d’acquisition récente et reste un régionalisme : _« Il a tombé la veste. »_




La plupart des versions que j'ai pu consulter en ligne (_La Sainte Bible par Louis Segond 1910, Bible catholique Crampon 1923, La Bible du Semeur 2015, Martin 1744, Nouvelle Edition de Genève 1979, Nouvelle Français courant, Nouvelle Segond révisée, Ostervald, Bible Segond 21_) ont opté pour la traduction:

«*...qu'il est ressuscité le troisième jour,...* »

Seule la _Bible Darby en français_ a proposé «*..., et qu'il a été ressuscité le troisième jour,...*»

D'autres ont choisi d'autres verbes : «* il s'est réveillé...* » (_Nouvelle Bible Segond_) ; « *il est revenu à la vie...* » (_La Bible expliquée_ ainsi que la _Bible en français courant_), «*Dieu l'a réveillé de la mort*,» (Parole de Vie 2017)

En tous cas, la seule version qui a opté pour une construction passive est celle de la _Bible Darby en français_ (*il a été ressuscité*).


----------



## Azarosa

Très interessante votre remarque, @djweaverbeaver; voilà ce que je lis sur le Larousse, à propos de ce verbe : "À la forme intransitive, _ressusciter_ peut se conjuguer avec _avoir_ ou _être_, mais les deux constructions expriment des nuances de sens différentes. Avec _avoir_, l'accent est mis sur l'action : _le nouveau traitement est très efficace, le malade a ressuscité_. Avec _être_, l'accent est mis sur le résultat : _il était au plus mal, il est ressuscité_. Le nom qui correspond à _ressusciter_ est _résurrection_, avec un seul _s_ (issu du verbe latin _resurgere_, resurgir, et non du verbe _resuscitare_, ressusciter)".


----------



## Maître Capello

La version avec l'auxiliaire _avoir_ me semble vieillie ; je l'éviterais de nos jours.


----------



## Azarosa

Maître Capello said:


> La version avec l'auxiliaire _avoir_ me semble vieillie ; je l'éviterais de nos jours.


Aaah! merci bien, M.Capello (J' aurais justement employé _avoir)_.  ❤️


----------

